# Bank of Ireland Mortgages ~ correspondence address?



## PaddyBloggit (10 Feb 2014)

I am following up on the 'missed' mortgage payment as detailed in this thread.

The address I have on file is:

Bank of Ireland Mortgages,
New Century House,
Mayor Street Lower,
IFSC,
Dublin 1.

01 6113333

but the call I got last week (from BOI Mortgages) came from 076 6244444

Any thoughts on where I should send my letter?


----------



## murphaph (10 Feb 2014)

076 is a VoIP number, which wouldn't be uncommon for a large company like BoI. Perhaps just call them and confirm their address?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Feb 2014)

As 076 is a VoIP number I'll chance the address listed above.

Thanks *murphaph*.


----------



## tml (11 Feb 2014)

Yes they are definitely still at that IFSC address, was there earlier today!


----------

